# Southeast LAPD OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is going to make awkward conversation at the next family reunion "How did Emilio pass? In a hail of gun fire by the LAPD"





LAPD Press release: 
South Los Angeles: Los Angeles Police Department's Force Investigation Division is investigating an officer-involved shooting in which officers were shot at by a man with gun.

On April 30, 2019, around 10:55 p.m., officers assigned to Southeast Area responded to a radio calls of a "Man with a Gun" in the area of 113th Street and Wilmington Avenue. As Southeast officers approached the area, 48-year-old Emilio Robles, shot at the officers while they were in their vehicle. The officers shot at Robles, who moved from his position. Additional officers arrived and Robles was still armed with a handgun. Robles pointed the handgun at officers and a second officer-involved shooting occurred.

Robles was struck by gunfire and pronounced deceased at the scene. No officers were injured.

The handgun used by Robles was recovered by detectives.

LAPD's specialized Force Investigation Division responded to the scene and began interviewing witnesses and collecting forensic evidence. Representatives from the Office of the Inspector General and Los Angeles County District Attorney's Justice System Integrity Division responded and monitored the investigation.

The complete investigation will be reviewed by the Chief of Police and the Board of Police Commissioners and the Office of the Inspector General to determine the thoroughness and accuracy of the investigation and whether the use of deadly force complied with the LAPD's policies and procedures. Additionally, representatives from the Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office who responded to the scene will review the subsequent FID investigation; evidence collected and witness statements to determine if the force used by the officer(s) violated any criminal laws.
News Article:

LOS ANGELES, Calif. (FOX 11) - Authorities Wednesday identified a man who was killed in an officer-involved shooting in Watts after he allegedly opened fire on police.

Emilio Luis Robles, 47, of Los Angeles died at the scene of the shooting, which occurred after officers went to 113th Street near Wilmington Avenue about 11 p.m. April 30 on a call of a man with a gun, according to the Los Angeles Police Department.
Arriving officers were fired upon by the suspect, with the bullets striking the police vehicle, LAPD Detective Meghan Aguilar said.

The officers returned fire and called for help, police said. More officers arrived and those officers also opened fire on the still armed man, Aguilar said.

The suspect had been hiding and lying near a parked car in a driveway, according to reports from the scene. No officers were injured.


----------

